# 1996 NBA Draft



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

If you could go back and "re-do" the 1996 NBA Draft knowing how the players have developed who would you take with the 1'st pick?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

So many options on this one...

AI, the little dynamo, the scoring machine.
Nash and Marbury, two quintessential point guards.
Allen, a dead-eye shooter and great player.
Two young projects in O'Neal and Bryant.
Stojakovic, one of the best shooters, possibly ever.

How do you choose on a poll like that? All the others had standout players.

I'd take Ivy. Little bugger made a difference basically the day he stepped onto the NBA scene.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Iverson..close behind Kobe


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

still AI , he made an immediate impact, kobe would have made my team wait, so would have peja, jermaine


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, what an excellent draft. I'd have to say as of right now, Allen Iverson because he had a more immediate impact, and because of the knowledge we now have of Kobe and his sexual assault case, which you obviously wouldn't want to deal with.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

1. Kobe
2. Oneal
3. Peja
4. AI
5. Allen


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

1.Kobe
2.Ray Allen
3.Jermaine O'neal
4.Allen Iverson
5.Peja


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 1.Kobe
> 2.Ray Allen
> 3.Jermaine O'neal
> ...


allen ahead of Iverson???


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> allen ahead of Iverson???


:laugh: I didn't think someone would reply that fast. 


To keep it short and sweet, I think Ray Allen is better than Allen Iverson. No one else has to believe that, but I certainly do.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: I didn't think someone would reply that fast.
> ...


well i certainly dont...these would be my rankings now

1. AI
2. Kobe
3. JO(a good big always over a good guard)
4. Allen
5. Marbury
6. Peja(only reason marbury ahead of him is because a goos pg is harder to find than a good wing)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

AI over Kobe? No wonder you didn't like my Ray Allen over Iverson ranking...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> AI over Kobe? No wonder you didn't like my Ray Allen over Iverson ranking...


well 5 other people than me thought that as well...like above mentioned he did more his first year and has shown he could and has led hid team to the finals mostly all by himself.....Kobe might get better stats, but he didnt lead his team to the nba finals all by himself..at least not yet


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> well 5 other people than me thought that as well...like above mentioned he did more his first year and has shown he could and has led hid team to the finals mostly all by himself.....Kobe might get better stats, but he didnt lead his team to the nba finals all by himself..at least not yet


More people have picked Kobe over AI....Anyway, that's cool. I don't want to start an argument or debate because I don't have great reasoning for why I picked Ray over AI.

I do understand that a lot of people think AI is much better than Ray Allen, but I think Ray is severely underrated, and AI is a little overrated.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'd pick JO


----------



## Dick McStrokems (Jan 10, 2004)

Is there way you can find out who voted for Antoine Walker and suspend that member for 90 days?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll take Kobe in a heartbeat. This was an awesome class, however, lots of stars here.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, you know it's a great class when there have been 30 votes, and not a single one for Stephon Marbury or Steve Nash, two of the best PG's in the league and perennial All-Stars.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

put it simply, the BEST draft so far in the history of the nba

the depth of these great players are just amazing

the answer
starbury
kobe 
ray allen
reef
toine
j oneal
peja
steve nash
big z
big ben (went undrafted in 96)

1. kobe
2. the answer
3. starbury
4. j oneal
5. peja
6. ray allen
7. steve nash
8. big ben
9. reef
10. toine
11. big z


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray Allen is obviously the clear choice in this one.....


Real good draft though


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> allen ahead of Iverson???


Ummmm yeaa clearly


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Iverson made impact? He got stats but nothing else.

If you look at their careers.

1.Kobe
2.JO


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

1. AI
2. J O'Neal
3. Kobe
4. RayRay
5. Shareef (gets the #'s)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> Ummmm yeaa clearly


how is it clearly. I understand why u might put him, but iverson is a superstar. Led a team to the nba finals mostly all by himself. Cant say the same for allen


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Iverson made impact? He got stats but nothing else.
> 
> If you look at their careers.
> ...


oh come on. Like JO made an impact his first year. Or kobe. AI led his team somewhere at least and made 30x the impact anyof them made their first year. Iverson led his team somewhere that JO has never got to and Kobe obviously so far in his career cant get mostly by himself. Look at his win% w/o Shaq in there


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> how is it clearly. I understand why u might put him, but iverson is a superstar. Led a team to the nba finals mostly all by himself. Cant say the same for allen


Thats simply because of Ray's knee problems, if you were healthy like now on the Bucks theywould of- infact

It was the 76ers vs. the Bucks in the eastern finals and Iverson's team only won because Ray got hurt


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I would probably go with Kobe, as i think he is a greater talent than AI. Kobe can probably also develop a bit more than AI...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

You have to go with Iverson on this one. He's proven that he can take a team that is him and 11 cast offs and win games and the conference championship. Kobe is very close, but he's been riding Shaq's coattails for his rings. If Kobe goes elsewhere this off-season and leads that team to the championship, then he'll be ahead of AI, but until then, its Iverson.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i voted Peja, im pretty crazy!


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> oh come on. Like JO made an impact his first year. Or kobe. AI led his team somewhere at least and made 30x the impact anyof them made their first year. Iverson led his team somewhere that JO has never got to and Kobe obviously so far in his career cant get mostly by himself. Look at his win% w/o Shaq in there


Well, yes, but...the question not only involves hindsight, but a certain amount of foresight.

Iverson has had a wonderful career, but takes such an awful beating. He's 28 (3 years older than the other 2) and has arguably been in decline for 3 years ALREADY. He's not going to last well into his 30's 

O'neal is the best right now, but simply took too many years to develop, when you would get basically nothing.

But the comparison from him to Bryant is not realistic, Bryant may not have given the Lakers much his first year, but was contributing, though not a star, by his second. When all is said and done he will almost certainly have had the best career. (Of course if he does a stretch in the state pen, extremely unlikely in IMHO, then it might be even be Allen. )


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

1. iverson

2. kobe

3. jermaine

4. marbury 

5. ray

6. peja

7. reef

8. nash

i did NOT include ben wallace, because of one reason, and that is he wasnt even drafted. if he was then hed go 6 and everyone below that drops down by 1 makin nash out of it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I would want Marbury cuz he is the ****.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Kobe


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I.V


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iverson, because he doesnt have Shaq as a side-kick.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

My rankings for the 96 Draft would be as follows:

1) Allen Iverson- The MVP of the 00-01 season has had the best career of this group. Eventhough he is small at just under 6 feet in height, he has shown he can scored constantly with his quickness and has proven that he can lead an NBA team.

2) Kobe Bryant- Still very young. Will probably turn out to be the best player in this draft. He has three rings playing alongside O'neal. Someday he will get the chance to see if he can lead a team on his own.

3) Jermaine O'neal- After four years of sitting on the bench in Portland, O'neal finally blossomed into a superstar with Indiana. He will be a dominant big man for years to come.

4) Stephon Marbury- Has put up good number everywhere he is been. One of the best point guards in the league.

5) Peja Stojakovic- Probably the best shooter in the NBA. Can lit it up from anywhere in the court. This pass season showed he can be the leader of a team with Chris Webber being injured most of the season.

6) Ray Allen- Another great shooter. Has been consistent throughout his career and put up good numbers.

7) Steve Nash- Has been a very good pg throughout his career.

8) Antoine Walker- Fell too in love with his 3 pointer.

9) Shareef Abdur-Rahim- Needs to show he is a winner. Has put up good numbers throughout his career.

10) Marcus Camby- Injuries kept him from reaching his full potential


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> If you could go back and "re-do" the 1996 NBA Draft knowing how the players have developed who would you take with the 1'st pick?


Iverson's the only one who's lead his team to the NBA finals thus far so that's an easy choice.


----------

